# Depersonalization or Prescription glasses?



## bkboy12 (Jan 21, 2012)

long story short, i experienced all symptoms people experienced..Just last week i realized that others suffer from dp. It was a sense of relief for me and i got a natural high from just knowing i wasn't alone. Moving on, i don't suffer from depression no more but i do get the shivers/tremors when i am going to sleep. But one thing i just couldn't get over was the whole cloudiness, feeling out of my body. I wear prescription glasses for many years and i am VERY near sighted. anyway something told me to grab a pair of my old glasses and when i did everything seemed brand new! even when watching my hdtv it looks vivid. I kept taking my old glasses off and putting on the one i normally wear and was convince that my old glasses where much better for me. so im hoping that maybe in a couple of days this lightheadedness that is associated with dp will go away. i will let everyone know how it goes but it wont hurt to get your eyes checked out!!!


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

It happens very often in children, just as they fall asleep their body can twitch, that may be what you're experiencing at night


----------



## bkboy12 (Jan 21, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> It happens very often in children, just as they fall asleep their body can twitch, that may be what you're experiencing at night


lol its funny you mention that but this a started happening to me a few weeks ago. But i know i do have anxiety. i even started to grab my hands and arms when i put on my old glasses because of the fact that everything looks so clear. im hoping that the cloudy feeling go away.


----------

